# In bed, How do you like it?



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok so this is a remake of the poll that I made but then I decided to turn it into just a discussion instead of having to vote because there could be a lot of different answers.

So how do you like it in bed? 
or
How Would you like it in bed?

To get more detailed here.........I guess what I mean is do you like it rough? tender?








Do you have a special kink you enjoy?
Is there something you would like to try?
Do you prefer to give/recieve? 

Etc.....


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I like my bed to be comfy and soft. So, tender? It makes sleeping much easier.


----------



## Mysteriousness (Feb 24, 2011)

doggy style


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fizz said:


> I like my bed to be comfy and soft. So, tender? It makes sleeping much easier.


I like to have the quilt covering me entirely. Makes it so much warmer in winter.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

*To get more detailed here.........I guess what I mean is do you like it rough? tender?*
I like my beds on the firmer side, so I guess rough.

*Do you have a special kink you enjoy?*
Not really, I can't stand when I get a kink in my neck after sleeping, I dunno why anyone would want this.

*Is there something you would like to try?*
Those memory foam things look pretty cool, they make a sleeve around your sleeping carcass. Would be cool to give a test drive.
*
Do you prefer to give/recieve? *
I know that it's selfish, but I prefer to receive gifts. Gift giving is less fun for me, spending money, _and _giving it away!?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I like to have the quilt covering me entirely. Makes it so much warmer in winter.


I like to have two blankets so I'm extra snugly warm. So I'll add that I like it "hot". If that's OK with everyone.




Scruffy said:


> *Do you have a special kink you enjoy?*
> Not really, I can't stand when I get a kink in my neck after sleeping, I dunno why anyone would want this.


I have no idea who would like kinks, what a weird question!


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

What an unexpected turn of events :laughing:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I usually like about four pillows... soooooo cozy.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol this is not that bad. It's kinda fun.


----------



## sesiotrot (Feb 16, 2011)

You know what I've been meaning to try? Electric blankets.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

all sorts of ways.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

I like it warm and cuddly. Also, big heavy blankets are awesome.


----------



## TheSeer91 (Nov 2, 2010)

i sleep without pillows


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

My bed is so comfy cozy. It's just the way I like it: California King, pillow top, big fluffy down comforter, lots of fantastic pillows. It's very easy to make too. I received the bed as a gift. I like receiving things like that.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe I was the one being perverted here, but I thought this thread was about something completely different. I mean, c'mon, how could I be so stupid. 

We were talking about beds, all this time they were about them. *exits thread*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

TheSeer91 said:


> i sleep without pillows


Isn't that rather uncomfortable? Also, do you miss not being able to turn the pillow over to the cool side?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Electric blankets are awesome... for about 30 minutes until I feel like I am about to cook.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

You guys are missing the point
You don't need a bed to do all these things
..


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Don't hate on my snuggie!


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

"You are a KINKY, CONFIDENT, DOMINANT lover who prefers to give. This means that: You like relatively kinky sex, and you have the great imagination that will always keep your partner guessing and excited! There's no getting bored with you around, you could never settle for dull sex, you want something fun and new all the time. You aren't afraid to try out anything you hear about. You might just be an intelligent lover who needs to be mentally engaged, or perhaps you have some dirty dark secret kinky desires, but either way, you're never boring. You are pretty confident in bed. This means that you know you can please your lover. Maybe you've read a lot of sex manuals, or have the experience from previous lovers, or just tend to be skilled at whatever you get your hands on, but you're good and you know it. You can really get results and know that you have pure talent, so you won't be hiding away shy, pretending to be all innocent. Your partners love your naughty self assurance, you don't hesitate and this makes you a sensational lover. You tend to be dominant in bed, so you prefer to be the one giving the orders than taking them. Maybe you like the power, or just like controlling the pace, perhaps your partner likes to be dominanted, or maybe you get a kick out of the whole master/slave relationship, it could be something as small as liking to be on top during sex and tie up your lover to tease them, or it could be as kinky as them having to ask your permission to do anything at all. Either way, you are firm and you enjoy it! You prefer to give than recieve. This makes you a very unselfish lover, devoted to the needs of your partner rather than your own. You get your pleasure from seeing them get theirs, you are a model sex partner. I'm sure plenty of people would love to have someone like you in bed with them! Remember though that if your partner gets pleasure from returning the favour it's okay to let them, they might love giving as much as you do! WE SUGGEST YOU: get into some slightly more hardcore fantasy territory. Go for bondage in a not so light and fluffy way and discover just what you really like. Want to play master/slave games? Want to be tied up or tie someone up, in just enough discomfort that they don't quite relax? Want to try a threesome? Maybe you'd even like to try out sado-masochism. It's your call. Whatever you do, unleash that kinky thing you've always really wanted to try and give it a go, you're a great lover, and you know it, up for anything, generous, imaginative, confident, and happy to go for what you want, so enjoy."​roud:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Skycloud - Nope. I sure don't. Small two bedroom apartment, one room is mine, the smaller room is my daughters.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

jack london said:


> We sleep with the windows open and its about 20 degrees outside so we sleep with lots of blankets. Big wool blankets that hang over the edges. Whew, I'm hot just thinking about my bed.


Why have the windows open, then?


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Fresh air keeps you healthy. We have a forest in our backyard and the air smells awesome


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Skycloud - Nope. I sure don't. Small two bedroom apartment, one room is mine, the smaller room is my daughters.


Until we moved into the house when I was a small child, the house I live in didn't have a bathroom (it's a terraced house built in 1893), and so one of the bedrooms was split in half to make a smaller bedroom and a bathroom. My bedroom is in the middle of the house, with a window between it and the bathroom - the glass is glazed bathroom window glass that has a pattern in it.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

We have a Queen bed. We decided that we wanted to sleep up close to each other, and a King bed would just give us too much space. I am also a complete cover hog. It usually happens because I sleep with my shoulder out and when I turn over, the blanket gets stuck under my arm and goes with me. I only know this because my wife gets insomnia, and spends large amounts of time observing and thinking at night. She says she now knows how all the covers get on my side. I also usually end up with my feet stuck out the side of the bed. I think its because I now get hot flashes at night and that is the way I cool myself off quickly. It's alarming to wake up with the dog licking my toes in the morning.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like heavy, cozy blankets, rather than light, fluffy ones. I've been meaning to try those memory foam mattresses for a while now...


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I like to have it to myself.


As far as sex, it's been too long to remember how I like it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Peripheral said:


> I like too have it to myself.


You might think that, but in reality, it's the bed that has you to itself. Why do you think it's so hard to get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> You might think that, but in reality, it's the bed that has you to itself. Why do you think it's so hard to get out of bed in the morning?


You're right! 

*turns to bed* YOU DON'T OWN ME!!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fizz said:


> You're right!
> 
> *turns to bed* YOU DON'T OWN ME!!!


That's good, that's making progress. Now, if you would attach this C4 to the bed and stand well back..


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok,i'm going to answer in the way Noble4 intended this thread to be answered.It depends on my mood and degree of horniness as to how i like to be treated in bed.If i'm in a naughty mood and really horny i like it rough,but if i feel like i just want to be held and caressed, i like it slow and tender.When i'm really horny,i'm like this completely different person altogether.I become extroverted and willing to try anything.When i am feeling like i want to be comforted and worshipped,i like lots of cuddles and kisses.I like to fall asleep in my partners arms and feel safe and secure when with someone i really love.I would like to try a mmf threesome and i want to sleep with a woman.Oh and i prefer to give rather than receive.I like to please my partner first before i get any attention.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Ok,i'm going to answer in the way Noble4 intended this thread to be answered.It depends on my mood and degree of horniness as to how i like to be treated in bed.If i'm in a naughty mood and really horny i like it rough,but if i feel like i just want to be held and caressed, i like it slow and tender.When i'm really horny,i'm like this completely different person altogether.I become extroverted and willing to try anything.When i am feeling like i want to be comforted and worshipped,i like lots of cuddles and kisses.I like to fall asleep in my partners arms and feel safe and secure when with someone i really love.I would like to try a mmf threesome and i want to sleep with a woman.


You posted this twice. Do you want me to delete one of the two posts?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I used to think that I was the only person who daydreamed in bed before going to sleep, but apparently it's very common. I used to daydream in bed about myself in the daydream, but now I always daydream in bed about my characters I've created in the daydream.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

You and me both skycloud.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

With me on top. (Honestly who would sleep under a bed? :tongue

3 pillow minimum

A rocking bed is also very desirable. :wink:

And if I get all *hot* and *sweaty* that's good too, I will just make sure I will sleep with only a sheet over me instead of a comforter.




Having the bed in the corner is nice (personally for me, if I'm with someone though I would prefer not to have to crawl over anyone to get out of bed and possibly wake them up.)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrniceftw said:


> (Honestly who would sleep under a bed? :tongue


A *COMMUNIST*, that's who!


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh i didn't know i posted twice.Thanks skycloud 86 yes i would like you to delete one please.I'm just a muddle headed ISFJ that is oversexed and doesn't get enough attention to relieve my sexual tension.To answer this thread the way others have.I have my double bed to myself.It's really firm and i like to have two heavy blankets on me.I'm an insomniac and i tend to imagine myself having sex in all kinds of situations and with all kinds of people.Must be the lack of a sexual partner playing tricks on my mind.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> Oh i didn't know i posted twice.Thanks skycloud 86 yes i would like you to delete one please.I'm just a muddle headed ISFJ that is oversexed and doesn't get enough attention to relieve my sexual tension.To answer this thread the way others have.I have my double bed to myself.It's really firm and i like to have two heavy blankets on me.I'm an insomniac and i tend to imagine myself having sex in all kinds of situations and with all kinds of people.Must be the lack of a sexual partner playing tricks on my mind.


You're welcome and you're certainly not muddle-headed at all. In fact, you seem very clear-headed and intelligent.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> Having the bed in the corner is nice (personally for me, if I'm with someone though I would prefer not to have to crawl over anyone to get out of bed and possibly wake them up.)


What! Is this an INFJ thing to allow someone to make you sleep on the wall side! I always thought it was a guy thing to have to insist on having the outside spot but I may be mistaken... They say "I _have_ to sleep on this side of the bed."


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Unicorntopia said:


> What! Is this an INFJ thing to allow someone to make you sleep on the wall side! I always thought it was a guy thing to have to insist on having the outside spot but I may be mistaken... They say "I _have_ to sleep on this side of the bed."


What difference would there be between sleeping on either side?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Allow me to introduce.......*BEDCAKE*!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a birthday cake shaped like a bed!

Or is it a bed shaped like a birthday cake with a serious fire hazard?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> Hrmm seems kinda messy, but not closed to the idea. lol :wink: might go flat in like two seconds though even when starting slow, lol.


I wouldn't recommend sex on cake, if cake gets into naughty places you can get a yeast infection or worse.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The cake is a lie.....down.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> It's a birthday cake shaped like a bed!
> 
> Or is it a bed shaped like a birthday cake with a serious fire hazard?


LMAO, that's ok whoever is on top can blow the candle out. So is the frosting the "sheets"?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrniceftw said:


> LMAO, that's ok whoever is on top can blow the candle out. So is the frosting the "sheets"?


I guess so.

I must warn everyone, though, not to think that your beds are made of cake. They aren't. Unless, of course, you had your bed specially crafted at a bakers.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I back @Fizz ...if one gets a yeast infection out of having frosting in places where one should never get frosting, that's pretty miserable. I would probably laugh.A little bit. Or a lot.

I would feel very ashamed for that person.

This thread is now about how to meet several biological needs at once, hence food, sleep and sex combos.

Love them confused lads coming up in here like...what the hell is this about? Just go with it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

What would make a better bed? A gateau cake or a sponge cake?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Sponge is a no. It absorbs everything, ew.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mars6988 said:


> Sponge is a no. It absorbs everything, ew.


More like _spooge cake_.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

hahahahaaa
imagining all of the liquids going on in bed just sitting there in that sponge cake. gross.

see. this is why cake and bed don't mix.
me and Fizz win.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Who here has lucid dreams, and how often?


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I lucid dream 99.9% of the time.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I often have lucid dreams in the morning, just before waking up. They happen a lot more often nowadays than they used to.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Blame it on the pillows again.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrniceftw said:


> Blame it on the pillows again.


I don't think pillows cause lucid dreams.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've read how other people "induce" lucid dreaming ... that just seems so ridiculous to me, idk, maybe because I've always just done it, and never tried to.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

I am GLAD I don't lucid.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't think pillows cause lucid dreams.


They are always plotting though, not to mention they have your ear right next to them, maybe they whisper in the right way to awaken your mind but not your body. :wink:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Belua said:


> I am GLAD I don't lucid.


Any reason why?


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Asexual.










So kinky.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

wonderfert said:


> Asexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean asexual as in asexual reproduction?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Eerie it's for friction reduction, and better rhythm Not that you need to, it's just better that way


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, I don't need help with that.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I used to lucid dream all the time back in highschool and loved it, but it got to be not as relaxing to sleep and all the 30min-2hr minute dejavus got to be a quite anoying. I had willed myself to start doing it a bunch and then willed my self to stop at the expense of taking away almost all dreaming for a couple of years. In the past couple of years, I have been willing dreams back into existance. Now I rarely lucid dream, if at all, but I do normal dream pretty much every night. I think it is perfect when you get about 2 to 3 really detailed vivid dreams a night but are not completely controllable. That way you don't have the problem of trying to wake up in your sleep and not being able to move your body and waking up over and over just to realize you were dreaming that you had woken up. Those get really anoying.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Any reason why?


Lots of reasons why.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Do you mean asexual as in asexual reproduction?


Yes. Hence the picture.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I felt a tingle.


Not even a chub. Hardcore, man.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

At this point, I really don't give a damn. I'm just going to be so happy whenever it happens. I just want to be with someone I care about that it wouldn't even matter.


----------

